# Hay Bale Blinds



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey guys -

Have any of you used Hay Bale blinds before? Are they effective at all?

I have a 66 year old who hunts with me and he can't use a layout blind anymore. We mostly go after ducks in the wheat and corn. Should we have a problem getting ducks using this and does anyone have any suggestions on brand?

Thanks Jason


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Are you going to be hunting in a field with hay bales?


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

The haybales are a comfortable and a warm way to hunt. Go to www.gooseview.com and click on the logo in the upper left. Here you will find decoy strategies for haybales that work. It's a great cross-over blind for deer-turkey and varmits. The Mr. Buddy heater has really made this a comfortable and social way to hunt.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

We usually hunt corn stubble and wheat/barley fields. I think Geese will probably flare or not come in but thought it would be OK for ducks. There usually aren't bales around and we usually just hunt ducks.


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

It's all in where you place your decoys in conjunction to the blind. The bale is a visible object unlike a layout which is meant to be invisible. Do not put your decoys all around the bale. The landing area or X should be to the side of the bale. The birds will not land into the bale but slide to the side which is where your landing zone should be. The bale also works great next to water. All over ND there are bales next to sloughs


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hunted out of one for lessors when I fist started hunting they flare geese like moffos. It doesnt matter how you place the dekes in the fields. The just wont fly over them. :wink:


----------

